# WAAAA WHY CANT I GAIN WEIGHT? :(



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm probably starting to sound pretty annoying here lol but im on my knees here! I need help. I...JUST...CANT...GAIN...WEIGHT...It's so frustrating when i put my heart in soul into it...It's what i think about 24/7. My next meal....My next workout. I devote so much energy into it, when i see people casually going to the gym, not caring about their diet and gaining an easy 5 kilos of muscle in a couple of months. A couple of my friends just started going to the gym for the past few months and everyone has commented on how much bigger they look, while im still stick thin and ive been training for 4-5 years. The only reason why i havent quit is because this has been my life goal ever since i was like 6 years old. I try and try and try and i just keep failing. "You're not eating enough" they say "You're not training hard enough". For the past month ive been eating so much ive almost vomited after some meals.

I went to my doctor for help, i even asked him if i could get steroids from him. He said no, he said some people just arent gentically inclined to gain weight, he said wait until im 30 when my metabolism slows down, he told me to just accept it. Steroids is not even an option for me anyway because after i stop taking it ill just go back to normal anyway i dont want to take steroids for a long period of time.

The ONE thing i want in life and i just cant do it. I dont want to sound like a weakling little whiner lol, but im just at my wits end...It's not even like i want huge gains, i just want to put on a good 5-10 kg's of muscle. Is it really that much to ask?

I don't know what kind of reply im expecting you guys to say to me, i just felt like getting that off my chest


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what are u eating at the mo.. be honest mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Post a typical days diet please

And your training regime


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

DB said:


> what are u eating at the mo.. be honest mate


Ok, ill show you. Ive been writing down exactly what ive been eating for the past 2 months. Ill give you an example of what i ate yesterday. This is honest.

9:00 am

3 whole eggs(scrambled)

1 tin of baked beans

2 slices of veal

Handful of prunes

1 whole cucumber

12:00pm

Mashed potato (half a plate full)

2 slices of veal

1 slice of white bread

handful of prunes

1 kiwifruit

nectrine

3:00pm

Bowl of sultana bran (cereal)

1 banana

6:00pm

Chicken breast

Brown rice

1 whole cucumber, some salad

9:30 pm

5 weetbix

1 banana

After every meal i feel very full that i cant eat anymore, im basically eating as much as i can. I take a multivitamin every day and creatine half an hour before i workout. If i just miss one of those meals, i can expect to lose 1 kilo the next day and it would take me a few days to get it back. It's just a struggle for me to maintain my weight, let alone having gradual weight gain.

My workout plan consists of this:

*Monday*

Chest/Tri's

Bench press 3 sets with the third supersetted with pushups.

Dumbell fly's 3 sets with the third supersetted with pushups

Dumbell press 2 sets.

Triceps extension (Standing up) 3 sets with third set supersetted with close grip push ups.

Lying down triceps extension 3 sets with third supersetted with close grip pushups.

*Tuesday*

Rest

*Wednesday*

Back/biceps

Deadlifts 3 sets with third supersetted with chins ups

Bent over row 3 sets with third supersetted with chins ups

Seated high row 3 sets with third supersetted with chins ups

Biceps curl 3 sets

Concentration curls 3 sets

*Thrusday*

Rest

*Friday*

Legs/abs

Squats 3 sets

Leg extensions 3 sets

Calf raises 3 sets

sit up's with dumbell on my chest 10-15 reps

Seated crunch 3 sets

*Saturday*

Rest

*Sunday*

shoulders

Shoulder press with barbel (standing) 3 sets with third supersetted with lateral raises.

Upright row 3 sets with third supersetted with lateral raises

Seated shoulder press (with machine) 3 sets

Each set is done to failure and i try to add the weight every week. I hardly ever, if ever miss workout and i usually rest for a week after every 10 weeks.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I havent looked at the training plan yet, but from looking at your diet you arent getting enough protein?

Do you take any supplements such as whey, creatine etc?

Just a quick look at your training, you might be over-training..

I dont think you are meant to do *every* set to fail with each set, each exercise, each week..

If im wrong, someone please correct me lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Stanco said:


> Ok, ill show you. Ive been writing down exactly what ive been eating for the past 2 months. Ill give you an example of what i ate yesterday. This is honest.
> 
> 9:00 am
> 
> ...


Theres absolutely not enough protein there.

3pm and 9pm meals have no protein at all

Veal slice - I presume thats like a ham slice so almost no protein.

The only good protein sources tehre are chicken breast and eggs.

Also no protein shake after workout.

Also why a whole cucumber? thats just like eating a bowl of soggy water so of course you'll feel full and bloated.

Workout plan looks ok but you dont do any hamstring work.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Theres absolutely not enough protein there.
> 
> 3pm and 9pm meals have no protein at all
> 
> ...


I have in the past drank whey protein twice a day but i did not see any difference at all in my physique, so i stopped taking them thinking that real food would be a better option.

I don't mean to be rude, i appreciate all the advice you can give me. Im just being honest because i have to.

You stated that i dont eat protein on meals at 3:00pm and 9:00 pm which is fair enough and ill acually try and add protein with those meals. But would'nt you think that after eating a diet like this for years, eating as much as i can with each meal and training consistantly that i would have SOME results? I've gained maybe 7 kilos of muscle in 5 years of training. It's so low that i dont event think that the weight training did anything and that i just put on weight because im getting older.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Here is my typical diet, and im 16.

I have dropped the second protein and replaced it with 3

whole eggs though - as i think 343g protein is too much for me

at the moment, though i still need the cals and same protein

so hoping the eggs are a better balance

diet.doc


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Tom is exactly correct mate. You have so little protein in your diet that its virtually impossible to make any gains at all. Even by adding 2 shakes to it would only increase it by about 50g to 90g, depending on what brand you use. By replacing it, should be with real food containing a good source of proteins (eg. chicken, turkey, fish, steak, etc).


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Where is the protein? And you wonder why you are not growing? No offense, but after training for 4-5 years you have only just now realised that level of protein isn't working?? Damn, I've been training for about 3.5 & it sure took me a lot sooner to realise I wasn't growing.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Where is the protein? And you wonder why you are not growing? No offense, but after training for 4-5 years you have only just now realised that level of protein isn't working?? Damn, I've been training for about 3.5 & it sure took me a lot sooner to realise I wasn't growing.


Iv been training for 4 months and i realised my diet was lacking from about 5 weeks in


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Where is the protein? And you wonder why you are not growing? No offense, but after training for 4-5 years you have only just now realised that level of protein isn't working?? Damn, I've been training for about 3.5 & it sure took me a lot sooner to realise I wasn't growing.


No, ive tried high protein diets before. But that didnt work, maybe something else was lacking at the time. Im going to be eating way more protein now, ill let you guys know my results in the future


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Also get rid of the crap like Baked Beans, White Bread and two cucumbers a day.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

If you want to bulk you need to realistically think about eating 3500-4000 calories a day.

At least 30 percent of that should come from protein which means *you should be aiming for at least 250 - 300 grams of protein a day*

From your diet it looks as that you're barely getting 100g a day - don't get me wrong I have seen far worse diets posted on here but you cannot expect to grow from that.

Again your training routine is ok but needs some looking at. Why all the supersetting?

Stick to the basics mate, you don't need a fancy diet, training routine and/or steroids to bulk up.

You're definitley overtraining. Remember that more is not better where training is concerned.

For example on your chest/tricep days and bicep days and back/bicep days you have 5 exercises - two of which are isolation exercises.

Why bother wasting time doing tricep extensions when your tris have already been hammered doing Bench Presses and Dumbell Presses? and why target your biceps after they have already been smashed doing deadlifts, rows and chins???

Do yourself a favour and drop your isolation movements (curls, + extensions) and add an extra set to your heavy movements (Squat, Deadlift, Bench Press, Chins etc) keep your reps between 6-8. Concentrate on big muscle groups (bag + legs) not p1ssy little ones like triceps.

Work smarter not harder.

You should be done and dusted in less than an hour.

I'm not half as qualified as some guys on here (Pscarb, Tinytom etc) to dish out this kind of advice but I think if you put more effort into your diet + training than wondering why you can't grow, you'll soon be putting on the mass.

Best of luck,

Jock


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

dude, I as I have posted in your other threads. The guys on here will help you only so far. The rest os up to you.

Research everything to do with BB, nutrition and the rest will come natrually!


----------



## James W (Jan 5, 2007)

As I am not even at all tired i entered you daily food intake into Fitday, where you weren't specific about the amount i was reasonably generous, anyway your total calories for the day on that day is 2617kcal which im sure you know is no-where near enough to gain lean muscle, especially if you dont gain easily anyway.

I will leave it up to other with more experience in gaining weight than me to advise you further but I think it's safe to say they are going to tell you to eat more!!

Having said that

Good luck with it all and keep us updated

James W


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello mate. #just a thought ... try adding another meal into your day. Six meals seem to work well and you can get more calories/protein in that way. #if you can't fit it in during the day due to commitments, try getting up earlier and eating around 6:30/7:00am, then carry in as normal. Are you doing cardio??? If so try cutting it down.

Good luck


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

as above ^^^

try eating every 2hrs instead of every 3. aim for 500 cals every meal, and aim for about 50g of protein every meal.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

hay dig..

Mate I was in the same boat as you, 6.4 and 80kg! I started training just over two years ago and for the first 6 months I didnt gain any weight actually got lighter  since then i looked into my diet cause I was eating a very similar food balance as you were.

I now consume around 3500 to 4000 cals a day with atleast 200g of protein every day and I have hit 97kg so I have gained around 17kg in just over 18month  for the second part of my first year I added 3 weight gaining shakes into my diet one in morning one after work out and one before bed gained 10kg in 6 months...

Now I have droppped them for whey and and eat

meal 1 oats banana with honey and skim milk plus 2-4 eggs with two toast

meal 2 60g whey protein shake

meal 3 chicken and rice

meal 4 chicken and rice

meal 5 meal replacement shake with 30g protein

meal 6 60g whey protein after work out

meal 7 500g steak with veg and potatoe

meal 8 4 eggs but this is only sometimes if i feel up to it

(if i cant be bothered with this i have a weight gain shake)

give it a go champ I guarantee you gain weight, cause i never could before i started on this.

Anyways all the best

lets us no how you go


----------



## river (Mar 26, 2005)

hi mate. I have the same issue as you, been trying to add for ages but never seen to get anywhere.

being honest, although i eat loads and loads, I get nowhere near enough protein and have a tendancy to skip meals often. Thats the downfall, I need to eat a lot consistantly, and plenty of protein shakes to supp.

anyway, good luck mate.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

it makes me laugh when people say theyre eating enough then they post a diet up like this....

.... dude... the begining of this year i was eating over 5500 cals per day, maybe too much but this is what you need todo to grow. eat eat and eat and proper food as well.

a couple of sheets of deli meat just aint gonna cut it, im talking big lumps of meat at every sitting with a much rice as you can stomach, then when your full and cant take anymore, FORCE SOME M0RE IN!!!

if you find you truly cant take any more food 2 hrs later, powder some oats up and throw them in a whey shake. this can add another 500-600 cals. a couple of them a day ontop of some proper meals and your laughing.

the bottom line is, if your not growing, you aint eating enough!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Apr 5, 2008)

Stanco said:


> I'm probably starting to sound pretty annoying here lol but im on my knees here! I need help. I...JUST...CANT...GAIN...WEIGHT...It's so frustrating when i put my heart in soul into it...It's what i think about 24/7. My next meal....My next workout. I devote so much energy into it, when i see people casually going to the gym, not caring about their diet and gaining an easy 5 kilos of muscle in a couple of months. A couple of my friends just started going to the gym for the past few months and everyone has commented on how much bigger they look, while im still stick thin and ive been training for 4-5 years. The only reason why i havent quit is because this has been my life goal ever since i was like 6 years old. I try and try and try and i just keep failing. "You're not eating enough" they say "You're not training hard enough". For the past month ive been eating so much ive almost vomited after some meals.
> 
> I went to my doctor for help, i even asked him if i could get steroids from him. He said no, he said some people just arent gentically inclined to gain weight, he said wait until im 30 when my metabolism slows down, he told me to just accept it. Steroids is not even an option for me anyway because after i stop taking it ill just go back to normal anyway i dont want to take steroids for a long period of time.
> 
> ...


What's the update.....


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

10kg of muscle is huge gain/even 5kg would completely change how you look.

Imagine 10kg of steak on your body....

Anyway the body within certain boundaries works the same for everyone.

It is impossible for someone not to be able to lose weight,

It is impossible for someone not to be able to gain weight.

its a matter of good food in both cases. This alone would triger a change however - the best way is to combine diet + exersise.

I used to have problems gaining weight, i tryed magic shakes, doing the lean bulker diets out of the magazines but none of it worked. Then i found out about how the old timers did it and many people still do.

Take lewis cir, he ate constantly and he was one of the strongest men who ever lived. beofore drugs, proper training.

Its no mistake that the guys that eat everything in sight and train like crazys overtake the fellas following mens health diets takeing magic bean shakes.

You need to force feed yourself, every meal - food is no longer a enjoyable experence for you. ITS A JOB. if you want to get big then it will take sacrifices and pain in all areas - includeing the dinner table.

Eat as much meat (good meat - steak/chicken/pig) as you can + a carb source (pasta, rice, potatos ect...) no fiber. and maby a few eggs.

next you drink a protien shake, this WILL make you grow.

2 cups of oats,

6 raw eggs,

milk,

4 scoops of protien,

2 bananas

1 apple

a concentrate frut juce (cranbery/pinaple ect).

1 tablespoon of oil (makes it taste like icecream).

from a diet stand point your looking at around 800 callories + from that shake alone. let alone the food meal.

unless you have some sort of waisting disorder or tapeworms is impossible not to gain weight with that.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

andye said:


> a couple of sheets of deli meat just aint gonna cut it, im talking big lumps of meat at every sitting with a much rice as you can stomach, then when your full and cant take anymore, *FORCE SOME M0RE IN!!!*


hes right, but not too much, ive fallen victim to hurling up everything i ate from eating too much, what a waste of carbs and protein that was

bad day


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

There are many ways of skinning a cat .....

... But as nearly everyone on here has already said, your not eating like a BBer.

So take note, hammer in the protein [300-350g+] ED, ditch that bloody cucumber, and use more purposeful foods that will ensure that you will assimilate tissue.

I am sure you will get the results you require, but you need to be dedicated to get there.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

IMO there is not such thing as I cant gain weight UNLESS you have a thyroid problem! People with an enhanced metabolism have an enhanced metabolism due to the fact their have a greater amount of digestive enzymes or have a very high activity leval. Get researching, calorie count to see if your getting enough, stick to the basics deadlifts, bench press and squas and you should do fine its up to you though.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Harry said:


> Also get rid of the crap like Baked Beans, White Bread and two cucumbers a day.


Maybe he doesn't eat the cucumber!


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

wogihao said:


> 10kg of muscle is huge gain/even 5kg would completely change how you look.
> 
> Imagine 10kg of steak on your body....


:biggrin:

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

hahaha ace.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> What's the update.....


Not good to be honest. Embarrassing to say but i think im in worse off shape now than i was a year ago. Got a full time job since then so it's been even harder for me more.

Ate a ton of food, got a belly instead, took me months to get that off and it put me right back to square one.

I wasted months on the whole "HIT" thing....Got sucked into mike mentzers routines and underground seminars saying you only need to do two sets a week. Did that for a couple of months and just got fat.

Ate over 250 g's of protein a day for about a month and LOST weight while farting all day and feeling low on energy. The only time i've ever gained a good amount of solid weight is when i just ate a crap load of carbs with every meal.

Been doing powerlifting routines since then and they have been fun, and i have gained some strength on the deadlifts, but they just don't put on any muscle for me at all.

Pretty sad story actually, wanted to be a persoanl trainer...Did the course...But now ive pretty much given up on that as who the hell would want to be trained by a guy who can't even put on muscle himself?

These days, i just workout to maintain what i have already on me because when i stop training all together i get REALLY skinny and i'll be back to where i started.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like you are feeling abit sorry for yourself mate. You CAN put on weight! Accept the fact that you CAN and you just havent figured out how yet. Accept you havent gained as much as you wanted so far and learn from it, move on.

Why not do a progress thread. Note down EVERYTHING you have eaten every day, being honest, and how you have trained, how much sleep you got, bi weeklys weigh ins and bi weekly measurements of legs, arms, waste etc.

That way not only have you gota brilliant diary of how different food, taining etc effects you, people have alot more info on what you are doing and can give better help.

No point giving up mate, took me a couple of years to figure out how to gain weight. i was doing bicep curls till teh cows came home and had upped my dinner from 6 to 9, yes 9 chicken nuggets for dinner and STILL wasn't growing and I couldnt figure out why ??? Its all about learning about your body and what it needs to do what you want it to.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Every time you sit down to eat, imagine a man with a gun to your head, you dont leave the table till you finished everything.

Meat with every meal, carbs, and healthy fats, then after its a free for all - anything to get the callories up eat what you enjoy (not cucumber lol).


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

haha at first glance i thought he was holding some car keys to his head

just give it time dude if you are eating right

took me a while to jump from 11 stone


----------



## ptguy (May 20, 2008)

Haha, great picture!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Stanco said:


> Not good to be honest. Embarrassing to say but i think im in worse off shape now than i was a year ago. Got a full time job since then so it's been even harder for me more.
> 
> Ate a ton of food, got a belly instead, took me months to get that off and it put me right back to square one.
> 
> ...


Few Q's for you mate:

Do you gain strength easily?

Are you strong for your size?

Do you have digestion problems? (eg belching, farting, acid reflux, loose stools etc)

Where on your belly do you hold your fat?

What type of bone structure do you have? (eg wide or narrow shoulders)

What protein sources where you using when you where eating 250g's a day?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

wogihao said:


> Every time you sit down to eat, imagine a man with a gun to your head, you dont leave the table till you finished everything.
> 
> Meat with every meal, carbs, and healthy fats, then after its a free for all - anything to get the callories up eat what you enjoy (not cucumber lol).


 :confused1: :confused1: bit fvcking harsh Woggy..........is that what your mum used to do? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

she still does heheh

whats the use of eating an entire cucumber at breaky?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Five-O said:


> :confused1: :confused1: bit fvcking harsh Woggy..........is that what your mum used to do? :whistling: :laugh:


No, His father though did this which probably shaped much of his hatred and anger


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Five-O said:


> :confused1: :confused1: bit fvcking harsh Woggy..........is that what your mum used to do? :whistling: :laugh:


well ya know what they say, what works for you might not work for others:laugh: i guess it worked for him


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I know what worked for young wogster and his crazy diets, 300mg of anadrol a day thats what!

only j/k bud


----------



## jwhitewood (Jun 4, 2008)

SURIOUS MASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwhitewood (Jun 4, 2008)

GET SURIOUS MASS!!!!!! CABS 256 PER SEVERING, BUT THAT AND IF HE TURN ROUND AND SAY U STILL CANT PUT ON WEIGHT THEN THERES SOMETHINK WRONG WITH YA BOY


----------



## pj_11 (May 15, 2006)

Even if your diet were spot on - its very very simple! If you are not gaining weight - eat more! Of course be sure to add calories from the right foods - but top and bottom line is you are not consuming enough calories. Its an old wifes tale about not being able to gain weight - just like when you see a fat person who says they cant lose weight! They gained it in the first place didnt they.

Eat eat and then eat some more!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Five-O said:


> I know what worked for young wogster and his crazy diets, 300mg of anadrol a day thats what!
> 
> only j/k bud


Haha actualy if we didnt clear the plate then it would get kept untill we did, so if you didnt eat your dinner you had it for breakfast ect... :lol:


----------

